# wildcamping at slimbridge?



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi all,
Does anybody know of anywhere to safely wildcamp near Slimbridge, unfortunately we can't get in at either the Tudor arms campsite or the CL nearby, and need to meet up with my other half who will be staying at the Youth Hostel en route from John O Groats to Lands End.
Otherwise any recommendations for other nearby sites would be great,

sally


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Cannot help with a wild camp spot ... but another suggestion. I do not know when you are hoping to be there but the Tudor caravan site has a large rally field and many rallies are held there throughout the summer... 

If you are a member of lots of clubs you may find that there is a club rally there on the weekend you want to stay, maybe give Tudor a ring and ask if there is a rally on then ....it would be worth joining up just for that one weekend.

mike


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Sallym try the George at Cambridge about 2 miles away from Slimbridge pub site with play area for children,Food OK.01453890270.Wyn.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*yes!*

take the road into stroud from the motorway, at the next roundabout (petrol) take the third exit (sign post to Eastington) then turn immediately left and park along side the canal.

safe and quite, often the odd local camper. Pub is easy walk in eastington, milk etc from garage.


----------

